# rip my diet apart :)



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

Weight 230

Breakfast:
Oatmeal (cals:150, protein:8?)
Eggs (cals:240, protein: 24?)
Milk (cals:120, protein: 12)

midmorning:
Protein shake (protein: 50gs, cals: 240)
Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear(60cals)


lunch:
Salmon, chicken, or turkey(protein: 50gs, cals: 400)
Brown rice (150cals, protein?)

midafter:
Protein shake (protein: 50gs, cals: 240)
Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)

dinner:
Chicken, salmon, or turkey(protein: 50gs, cals: 400)
Broccoli (60:cals, protein5)

late night:
Shake(protein: 50gs, cals: 240)

Total cals: 2360
Total protein: 302

i think ill drop 100 cals a week as i refine my diet and see where energy levels are and if weight loss is working..... i couldn't remember the carbs of each or the facts on a couple of these

get it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

by the way its cutting


----------



## ANCAM (Dec 30, 2005)

What are the amounts that you are eating? Cups? Ounces? grams? ect...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

i refine the amounts according to calories
8-10oz chicken
1/2 cup rice... i think... whatever the amount is for 150 cals
1/2 cup broccoli
milk - cup - 8oz


----------



## BritishTang (Dec 30, 2005)

first off, 230! Your Huge!  

Alright, as for your diet, on the meals where you do chicken salmon or turkey, there could be the problem in that when you do chicken or turkey you aren't getting quite enough fats in. Perhaps sprinkle some olive oil or perhaps some flaxseed oil in?

There are much better diet experts out there then me. So I'll let them at the rest of your diet.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

ya i was going to take a flax supplement and multivit i forgot to post that... thanks budday


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd add more vegetables, legumes, nuts and cut out half of the protein shakes.  Actually with the meat, eggs and milk you are eating, you might not need any protein shakes...  well, maybe keep a post workout shake.  I would cut the protein down to 150-200 grams though and that would free up lots of calories to eat more vegetables, etc


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

cut my protein on a cut!?


----------



## emunah (Dec 30, 2005)

Too many shakes, IMO.  Have more real protein.

you're missing EFAs.  How much fat/carbs is this?

When is your workout?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

emunah said:
			
		

> Too many shakes, IMO.  Have more real protein.
> 
> you're missing EFAs.  How much fat/carbs is this?
> 
> When is your workout?



workouts are all over the place morning and night.
i'm taking an efa supplement.
and i dont know about the fat and carbs probably a boat load of carby things(lol) and i dunno for fat


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

Milk is bad for you.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> cut my protein on a cut!?



I'd cut that protein on a cut or on a bulk... 300g is just excessive anytime


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

oh wow


----------



## ANCAM (Dec 30, 2005)

Lose the milk and try to work out a routine with exercising, when you get on a routine it helps your metabolism and your body adjusts to the change in food intake.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> Lose the milk and try to work out a routine with exercising, when you get on a routine it helps your metabolism and your body adjusts to the change in food intake.



im a professional fighter


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

jesus im just starting to realize how great my genetics really are lol


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

You're a professional fighter and you want to lose 50 pounds?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

yep, im suppose to fight at 170 but im going to dehydrate those extra 10


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 30, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> I'd cut that protein on a cut or on a bulk... 300g is just excessive anytime



I disagree thats less then 1.5 times your bodyweight which is common place in many peoples diets


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I disagree thats less then 1.5 times your bodyweight which is common place in many peoples diets



thats what i thought


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 30, 2005)

why are so many people affraid of carbs?


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I disagree thats less then 1.5 times your bodyweight which is common place in many peoples diets



That doesn't mean it's correct 

He weighs 230... that is 105 kg.

Studies show that eating more 1.6 grams per kilogram didn't help weight lifters gain muscle.  About 1.4 grams is where gains slowed down a lot but there was no difference in the 1.6, 1.8 and 2.0 gram per kg groups.

The only other thing is on a cut you need slightly more protein than on a bulk - about 0.2 grams per kg.

So for this we'll say 1.8 grams/kg since he is cutting.  That is 189 grams of protein for maximum muscle building (or in this case retention)... just to be save lets say 200-220 but that much probably isn't needed.

Excess protein beyond that can contribute to osteoporosis and can be hard on the kidneys


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> why are so many people affraid of carbs?



misinformation


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I disagree thats less then 1.5 times your bodyweight which is common place in many peoples diets



As is pizza and Oreos


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with Neilpear.

Edit- Drop the flax and pick up fish oil caps.
Chances are you are getting not enough omega 3's, too many 6's...

Im sure emma or whoever will agree on that at least.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 30, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Weight 230


Body fat%??



> Breakfast:
> Oatmeal (cals:150, protein:8?)
> Eggs (cals:240, protein: 24?)
> Milk (cals:120, protein: 12)


Ok... 150 cals worth of oats is half a cup and that only has 5g protein...

Eggs?? 240 cals worth is about 3.5 large eggs... Or 2 whole and 5.5 whites...?? Or 1 whole egg and 9.5 whites...?? 
So I have no idea how you came to that total??
Either way - you don't need 3 whole eggs... But 1-2 whole and the rest whites would be fine. 
The milk is good - but decrease to 1 cup...
Your total protein should come to something like 45g...



> midmorning:
> Protein shake (protein: 50gs, cals: 240)
> Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear(60cals)


Add some healthy fats here...
And even if your BF% is 90% you don't need 50g protein in a meal - 40-45g is plenty.



> lunch:
> Salmon, chicken, or turkey(protein: 50gs, cals: 400)
> Brown rice (150cals, protein?)


Decrease serve of protein... and work out the cals correctly - salmon has STACKS more cals for 50g protein than chicken breast (high fat content).
Brown rice is fine, but I would increase the serve (150 cals = 0.75 cups = ~3g protein).
Add vegetables.
If you are having chicken or turkey add healthy fats.



> midafter:
> Protein shake (protein: 50gs, cals: 240)
> Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)


Decrease protein serve. (and if you can, swap to real food - or at least part real food).
Fruit is good! 
Add healthy fats
Add vegetables.



> dinner:
> Chicken, salmon, or turkey(protein: 50gs, cals: 400)
> Broccoli (60:cals, protein5)


Good. But same goes for protein serve and calories
Increase broccoli as well.
Add healthy fats here too...



> late night:
> Shake(protein: 50gs, cals: 240)


Dump the shake and have real food - or combine the shake with real food (eg: 1 scoop whey + 0.75 cups cottage cheese).
Add healthy fats.




> Total cals: 2360
> Total protein: 302


Ok - I understand you are cutting... but this cal range may be too low for you to start at (but this depends on your BF%)...

If your BF is not too high then I would start higher and then taper down as required...  

I would specifically increase your vegetable intake and your healthy fats - at least 6g of fish oils - maybe 8g fish oils due to your size... Then add things like olive oil, avocado, almonds, peanut butter, linseeds, walnuts etc etc through the day... Throw in some things like legumes as well if you want to increase your carb content (probably wise at first - so you can taper down as required).

I don't know what you are doing PWO??


Protein wise - 300g is probably too high unless your 90% pure muscle on anabolic steroids... 1.25g x weight is PENTY so something closer to 280g would be fine... If your BF% is very high then 280g would still be too much too.


Don't listen to the comments on the milk - milk is good. Drink it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 30, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Excess protein beyond that can contribute to osteoporosis and can be hard on the kidneys


Well - this is no real scientific proof of these - and they are very much debated.. 

If you maintain your calcium intake and you drink enough water (and do not have pre-existing kidney disease) then these are both not a big concern.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well - this is no real scientific proof of these - and they are very much debated..
> 
> If you maintain your calcium intake and you drink enough water (and do not have pre-existing kidney disease) then these are both not a big concern.



true story... the jury is still out


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 30, 2005)

250 max protein...


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

He's trying to cut down in preperation for his fight with me.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 30, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Excess protein beyond that can contribute to osteoporosis and can be hard on the kidneys



Glomerular Filitration Rates are raised in all acute(up to a month) and long term studies of high protein diets however there was no changes in urinary albumin from the begining and end.
GFR increased but so did kidney volume(measured via the MRI), GFR expressed per kidney volume didnt change.

Basically It doesnt harm the kidneys in simple terms

 Skov AR et al. Int J Obes Relat Metab Disord 
1999: 23:1170-77.

The concept of osteoporosis is the whole calcium in vs. calcium out and the acid/alkaline but the diet is already net acidic therefore the milk, broccoli, and protein shakes will supplement the diet with the calcium needed.


Also another thing people forget is the thermic effect of protien. It is 2.5x-3.5x thermic effect then fat or carbs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 2, 2006)

How about now:

Breakfast:
1/2 cup Oatmeal (cals: 150, protein: 8?)
3 whole Eggs (cals: 240, protein: 21)
Milk (cals: 120, protein: 12)(thats what my milk carton says for 1 cup)
Multivitamin
Glucosamine
.....i cant eat anymore lol and hate egg whites nor do i have enough $$ to go through a box every 2 days but i do buy the healthy omega-3 eggs

Pre-workout:
No-explode - 72cals

Midmorning: POST WORTKOUT
Protein/glutamine shake (protein: 40gs, cals: 200)
Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement -13cals
Almonds - 8 protein ,150 cals

lunch:
Salmon, chicken, or turkey (protein: 40gs, cals: around 400)
Brown rice (150cals, protein?)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13cals

Midafternoon:
Protein/glutamine shake (protein: 40gs, cals: 200)
Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13 cals
Maybe 150 cals of almonds

Dinner:
Chicken, ground turkey (protein: 40gs, cals: 400) + cooked in extra virgin olive oil 1T 100cals
Broccoli (120: cals, protein 10g)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13 cals

Late night:
Shake (protein: 22gs, cals: 120)
1 California Avocado (177cals, protein??)
Multivitamin 

Cals about 2300
Protein about 250


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 2, 2006)

ill throw in some fat free jello if i am having some cravings


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 2, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Breakfast:
> 1/2 cup Oatmeal (cals: 150, protein: 8?)
> 3 whole Eggs (cals: 240, protein: 21)
> Milk (cals: 120, protein: 12)(thats what my milk carton says for 1 cup)
> ...


0.5 cups oats has 5g protein.
3 whole eggs is too much fat in this meal - instead have 1 or 2 whole eggs. 
Add some cottage cheese for some more protein if you can't use egg whites.
Is the milk SKIM?? If not - swap to skim.



> Pre-workout:
> No-explode - 72cals


?? You take 2 doses of this?? Why? You do not need that much...



> Midmorning: POST WORTKOUT
> Protein/glutamine shake (protein: 40gs, cals: 200)
> Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)
> 1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement -13cals
> Almonds - 8 protein ,150 cals


Dump the almonds PWO - you DO NOT want fat in this meal.
Take out the oil too... And you should have got just fish oil - the rest is not needed.
Swap the fruit to a banana - those fruits are too high in fructose and fibre.
Increase carbs in this meal eg: skim milk, dextrose, thinly rolled oats.



> lunch:
> Salmon, chicken, or turkey (protein: 40gs, cals: around 400)
> Brown rice (150cals, protein?)
> 1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13cals


Add vegetables - eg: 1 or 2 cups of green things
150 cals worth of brown rice has ~3g protein (~0.75 cups)
If you have chicken or turkey you will need to add more fats eg: 1 tbs olive oil

Once again - dump the oil supplement and get PURE fish oils.. Then take 6-8g a day of these.



> Midafternoon:
> Protein/glutamine shake (protein: 40gs, cals: 200)
> Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)
> 1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13 cals
> Maybe 150 cals of almonds


Have the almonds....
Otherwise this is fine.



> Dinner:
> Chicken, ground turkey (protein: 40gs, cals: 400) + cooked in extra virgin olive oil 1T 100cals
> Broccoli (120: cals, protein 10g)
> 1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13 cals


This is good (although 1 tbs oil is ~135 cals).
Same info re the oil supplement...



> Late night:
> Shake (protein: 22gs, cals: 120)
> 1 California Avocado (177cals, protein??)
> Multivitamin


 You realise that 1 whole avocado is ~200g... which is ~320 cals and 14.5g carbs, 31g fat and 6g protein...  You really don't need all of that fat in this one meal.

Take ~100g of avocado and add it to your lunch (with some vegetables!!!) then use those almonds from your PWO shake here instead... 15-20g of fat is fine.

Also - the shake (if it is whey) is a poor option - it is too rapidly digested... Things like cottage cheese (or a casein shake), low-fat hard cheese, eggs, lean meats etc are all better choices.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2006)

> Also - the shake (if it is whey) is a poor option - it is too rapidly digested... Things like cottage cheese (or a casein shake), low-fat hard cheese, eggs, lean meats etc are all better choices.


 
add muscle milk to that list - i think its a great before bed drink.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 3, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> add muscle milk to that list - i think its a great before bed drink.




Yo, I got some MM yesterday at Vitamin World, they had a sale, 2 jugs for 40 bucks which I thought was good.


----------



## gogo (Jan 3, 2006)

ANCAM said:
			
		

> Lose the milk and try to work out a routine with exercising, when you get on a routine it helps your metabolism and your body adjusts to the change in food intake.



Are dairy products really bad? i dunno i intake alot of dairy, have milk with my shakes , have cheese with my sandwiches eat cottage cheese... i am currently bulking.. so to much dairy?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 3, 2006)

gogo said:
			
		

> Are dairy products really bad? i dunno i intake alot of dairy, have milk with my shakes , have cheese with my sandwiches eat cottage cheese... i am currently bulking.. so to much dairy?


Dairy is fine. Drink your milk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yo, I got some MM yesterday at Vitamin World, they had a sale, 2 jugs for 40 bucks which I thought was good.


 
definitly a great price - next time i buy supps in the next week or so, i'm going to be buying some muscle milk.  i love the stuff.


----------



## gogo (Jan 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Dairy is fine. Drink your milk.


Hahaha Schhweeeet , thanks Emma


----------

